# smartmontools-5.42_2 Package Problem



## beafool (Feb 3, 2012)

I think the pre-compiled smartmontools-5.42_2 package for 9.0-RELEASE-i386 has a problem.  The self-compiled version via ports tree works okay.  See below screen output capture.

Is anyone having the same problem?  If it is an issue for everyone, who should I report it to?


```
$ su
Password:
You have mail.
[B]server1# pkg_add -r smartmontools[/B]
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/smartmontools.tbz... Done.

smartmontools has been installed

To check the status of drives, use the following:

        /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/ad0    for first ATA/SATA drive
        /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/da0    for first SCSI drive
        /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/ada0   for first SATA drive

To include drive health information in your daily status reports,
add a line like the following to /etc/periodic.conf:
        daily_status_smart_devices="/dev/ad0 /dev/da0"
substituting the appropriate device names for your SMART-capable disks.

To enable drive monitoring, you can use /usr/local/sbin/smartd.
A sample configuration file has been installed as
/usr/local/etc/smartd.conf.sample
Copy this file to /usr/local/etc/smartd.conf and edit appropriately

To have smartd start at boot
        echo 'smartd_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf

[B]server1# /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/ada0[/B]
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE i386] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

error sending CAMIOCOMMAND ioctl: Inappropriate ioctl for device
Unable to get CAM device list
/dev/ada0: Unable to detect device type
Smartctl: please specify device type with the -d option.

Use smartctl -h to get a usage summary

[B]server1# pkg_delete smartmontools-5.42_2[/B]
===> Stopping smartd ...
[B]server1# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/smartmontools/[/B]
[B]server1# make install clean  > /dev/null[/B]
smartmontools-5.42.tar.gz                     100% of  724 kB  166 kBps
[B]server1# /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/ada0[/B]
smartctl 5.42 2011-10-20 r3458 [FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE i386] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-11 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Hitachi Deskstar 7K2000
Device Model:     Hitachi HDS722020ALA330
Serial Number:    [I]<Deleted-by-me>[/I]
LU WWN Device Id: 5 000cca 221e82bfc
Firmware Version: JKAOA3EA
User Capacity:    2,000,398,934,016 bytes [2.00 TB]
Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   8
ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4
Local Time is:    Fri Feb  3 14:12:57 2012 HKT
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity
                                        was completed without error.
                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed
                                        without error or no self-test has ever
                                        been run.
Total time to complete Offline
data collection:                (23212) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new
                                        command.
                                        Offline surface scan supported.
                                        Self-test supported.
                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.
                                        Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering
                                        power-saving mode.
                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.
                                        General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine
recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time:        ( 255) minutes.
SCT capabilities:              (0x003d) SCT Status supported.
                                        SCT Error Recovery Control supported.
                                        SCT Feature Control supported.
                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   016    Pre-fail  Always       -       65536
  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   132   132   054    Pre-fail  Offline      -       105
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   132   132   024    Pre-fail  Always       -       564 (Average 532)
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       25
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   119   119   020    Pre-fail  Offline      -       36
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       9712
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       25
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       341
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       341
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   146   146   000    Old_age   Always       -       41 (Min/Max 23/48)
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 0
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      8907         -
# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      5332         -
# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      2763         -
# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       149         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

[B]server1# uname -i -p -v[/B]
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386 GENERIC
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2012)

beafool said:
			
		

> who should I report it to?


You can contact the port maintainer or submit a PR.


----------

